# 2002 M3 convt



## manik///m3 (Apr 12, 2002)

Topaz Blue Metallic
Black Leather
SMG II (Sequential Manual Gearbox Generation II)
Heated Seats
Lumbar Support
Rain Sensing Wipers
Pressurized Headlight Washers
Sony MD570 Mobile ES Head Unit
Diamond Audio Component Speakers 12 count (titanium finish cones)
2 JL Audio 10W3 Subs
Sony Mobile ES XM7557 Amp
Sony Mobile ES 10 CD Changer
Custom Plexiglass Box
Ported Via Ski Pass - Removeable Rear Arm Rest
Polarg M9 Corners


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

Looks great. :thumb: 

Any pics of the stereo setup?


----------



## ALEX325i (Dec 19, 2001)

Beautiful! :thumb:


----------

